# One floppy ear



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

I guess I'm looking for some reassurance. Our puppy is now a little over five months old. Her left ear is standing beautifully and has been for several weeks now. Her right ear is a different story. 

I taped her ear using breath right strips on May 20th. They fell out yesterday and her ear immediately dropped. I put another strip in today. 

Am I worrying too much? 

She is a Czech line from a reputable breeder. The breeder has said it wouldn't hurt to tape the ear. She also said if the ear has ever been up it should come up again. Both ears were up for a little while when she was much younger (the teepee look) but the right went down really quickly.

I'm including a picture with the breath rite strip too. :wink2:

Thanks!


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

She is so gorgeous! I would give her a little more time, keep taping it up and then see how the ear stands.


----------



## Nihal (Jun 6, 2016)

You're worrying too moch! Give it a while! Wait till 6-7 months till theething gets over.. Don't tape them please! Wait for the time and if the don't erect, consult your vet. Give a high calcium diet! All the best


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks to you both for your responses. It is definitely worrisome to me as it seems like most GSDs' ears are up by this age (she is about 5 1/2 months now). I know the ears shouldn't matter but it really impacts the way she looks.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

nice looking pup you have there. I never knew a breath right strip could work in that way lol very clever


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I may get crucified for this, but rawhide always worked for me. A couple of weeks of her chewing on rawhide should make those ears stand up. Or find a good substitute, there's something called Virbac, basically she needs long periods of chewing to build those ear muscles. At least that's my theory, always worked for me. And take her outside for a walk at night when it's dark, they become more alert at night and tend to point their ears towards different sounds they might hear. Hope this helps.

she is beautiful by the way, strong head.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks! She is pretty but I'm still worried about that ear. She is now just over six months and it still flops down when not glued up. I am supplementing with gelatin and cottage cheese. She also gets a bully stick every night to chew on. I feel like she "perks" her ears up a lot. She is very curious and I try to keep her stimulated and engaged.

If anyone has any additional ideas/suggestions or reassurance I'm all ears! (get it? all ears?! )


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

GSDreSearching said:


> Thanks! She is pretty but I'm still worried about that ear. She is now just over six months and it still flops down when not glued up. I am supplementing with gelatin and cottage cheese. She also gets a bully stick every night to chew on. I feel like she "perks" her ears up a lot. She is very curious and I try to keep her stimulated and engaged.
> 
> If anyone has any additional ideas/suggestions or reassurance I'm all ears! (get it? all ears?! )


If her ear flopping is your biggest problem then youre lucky. I had a gsd whos ears were strong and up at 7 weeks, and never went back down. He was a pain in the butt! I would tape them if I had your problem. Not the way youre doing it now. Read this, basically after 6 months you should start to be a bit more proactive.
Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------

